# Green and Golden Bell Frogs and Beardies



## vampstorso (Feb 26, 2013)

Before you freak out, I don't mean together!

Just some new additions.

About the Bell Frogs,
Yes they were captive bred, yes I understand they're a vulnerable species, and yes I understand their care requirements. 
Anyway, some very young Green and Golden Bell Frogs:






































On a seperate note, 
some super sweet beardies from Greg Cranston. My Black Cockatoo has reminded me how nice it can be to have a calm, quiet critter to relax with.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 26, 2013)

nice i like the green and gold bell frogs and the baby beardie hopefully my pygmey beardies will have some babies next breeding season


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you,
the frogs are absolutely crazy hunters, they're like a lacie in a frogs body. It's amazing to watch them.


----------



## BDkeeper (Feb 26, 2013)

just wondering how much would one of the green and gold bell frogs be?


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 1, 2013)

amazing amazon usually has them for sale i think =]


----------



## wasgij (Mar 1, 2013)

Jazzz said:


> amazing amazon usually has them for sale i think =]



No, they don't. 
They aren't that commonly come across in Vic it seems these days, they seem to be most common in SA. There is still a few people breeding them though. The young can vary anywhere between $20 - $60ea, or at least they were when I was keeping a lot of frogs.


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh ok how many crickets do you feed them a day


----------



## Pinoy (Mar 7, 2013)

Great pics!  

What about the other critters?


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 8, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Oh ok how many crickets do you feed them a day



Baby frogs usually get 2-3 crickets a day


----------



## Chicken (Mar 8, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> Oh ok how many crickets do you feed them a day



Look up a caresheet or make a seperate thread to avoid hi-jacking this one.

Vampstorso cool pics, what camera/lens do you use?


----------



## BDkeeper (Mar 8, 2013)

sorry didnt mean to hijack just curius


----------



## Jazzz (Mar 8, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> sorry didnt mean to hijack just curius



I dont think a separate thread is necessary at all. I think it was a pretty relevant question for the OP... :?


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 21, 2013)

Pinoy said:


> Great pics!
> 
> What about the other critters?



Hahahaha, you know too much  Here are the other critters and update photos of the Bells (but you've already seen them haha)


Marshies:







Banjo Frogs, Old too recent

















Bell Frogs:













Beardies:













And the best looking one of all 







I'm now sure my entire uni class is wondering what the hell I'm doing looking at random animal photos haha
"That's some interesting stress fracture study over there, Casey..." haha.



As for how many crickets, so many. Too many! They're total endless pits! The other frogs not so much, but the Bell frogs are shockers.


----------



## vampstorso (Mar 21, 2013)

Also as for camera lens it's a D7000 and I can't remember what lens lol, I'll have to check when I'm home. But I don't do the camera justice.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Mar 21, 2013)

They are gorgeous great additions and what a beautiful bird very cute


----------

